# Day Care



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am currently working on getting Dexter use to boarding by providing 1/2 day daycare sessions and full day daycare sessions, so Dexter can get used to the 5 days of kenneling in preparation for our September vacation. 

Does anyone use daycare on a daily basis?


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

We don't use it daily, but MacGyver goes frequently. He also boards there and can go to daycare all day when he boards. We've left him for up to a week, and he loves it. It's nice to have Dexter go ahead of time to get used to it -- we did the same thing.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We have a new place opening this week and I'm going to check it out. It's called Camp Bowwow and their website looks great. They have webcams so you can watch your pet and check up on them.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

boo2352 said:


> We don't use it daily, but MacGyver goes frequently. He also boards there and can go to daycare all day when he boards. We've left him for up to a week, and he loves it. It's nice to have Dexter go ahead of time to get used to it -- we did the same thing.


Boo who do you use? I would love to find a new place just incase I can ever have the nerve to go on vaca without my boys.


----------



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

*camp bow wow*

I've asked around about boarding and day care, and I was referred by someone to camp bow wow. It's a franchise and has web cam, so I will check it out also.

My breeder is willing to board as well. Although it's 2 hours drive, it's good to have that back up plan.

Ahava


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> We have a new place opening this week and I'm going to check it out. It's called Camp Bowwow and their website looks great. They have webcams so you can watch your pet and check up on them.


I have to check this one out! I trying to see if the cam will load on my computer, so I can see the camp.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I used to send Henry to day care to a local place here in town, it was 3 days a week.
He really loved it. He had walks, other dogs to play with, scheduled quiet time, and they served him a meal if I needed them to.
My schedule changed so he doesn't go anymore, but I think it was good for him.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I would love to send mine, but at $25 per day, per dog, it would get a bit out of hand. I'm running my own doggy day care right now, anyway, with my 2 and DD's 2.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

irnfit said:


> I would love to send mine, but at $25 per day, per dog, it would get a bit out of hand. I'm running my own doggy day care right now, anyway, with my 2 and DD's 2.


1/2 day (3 hours) runs about $7.00; I can get a lot done in that amount of tiem. A full day runs $12.00 or so.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> 1/2 day (3 hours) runs about $7.00; I can get a lot done in that amount of tiem. A full day runs $12.00 or so.


Wow ~ I want to live where you live! We are in the process of choosing a daycare. Like you I want him to go once a week so he can get used to it in case we need to kennel him, as well as I think it will be good for him. I'm in the city, so prices are averaging ~$25-30 per day.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> 1/2 day (3 hours) runs about $7.00; I can get a lot done in that amount of tiem. A full day runs $12.00 or so.


Wow, that's a steal! Bella and Fred went to my friends daycare when they were young. It was in her house and they would get 2 hikes a day. She only took a guest dogs at a time, as she has five of her own! I don't think they were fond of the big hyper dogs. Once I got Scuds, I decided to have someone come to my house. She spends an hour with them. When I go on vacation, she stays at my house. I like having the pups in the comfort of their own home.

If that doesn't work for you, I think a nice facility is fine. I like places that separate the big dogs from the small ones.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I guess you would need a full day to get a lot of stuff done in a big city. $25-$30 per day can be expensive if you are going to do the daycare each week.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Bella goes to Dog School on a regular basis. When she was a puppy it was 3 days a week. Now she doesn't need dog school but we still send her because she LOVES IT. She goes 2 days a week and I pay $35.00 a day (it use to be 30 but they went up).

She has a great time. They train her, socialize her, and take her for lots of walks. They take her and the other dogs into the fields and let them play.

Bella is very well adjusted, she loves big dogs (she now prefers them to small dogs).

It's a great experience. I love the trainer and the owner they are great. Bella's best friend is one of the trainer's dogs - a Rotweiler. She loves him and he loves her. Also because she goes to day school we get a huge discount on group lessions-we pay just 10.00 for any group lessons we attend.

It's great. I hope this helps. I can give you more info if you need it. By the way, there are now two other Havaneses that go to the school. I guess the breed is growing in popularity.

Marie


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

mybella said:


> Bella goes to Dog School on a regular basis. When she was a puppy it was 3 days a week. Now she doesn't need dog school but we still send her because she LOVES IT. She goes 2 days a week and I pay $35.00 a day (it use to be 30 but they went up).
> 
> She has a great time. They train her, socialize her, and take her for lots of walks. They take her and the other dogs into the fields and let them play.
> 
> ...


Marie ~ are you close to Boston? I see that you are from MA. Just wondering since I haven't picked a day care yet, and would love any recommendations. Thanks!


----------

